# Blood Ravens Army Project



## TheGamer2kx (Apr 20, 2011)

Being a fairly new player, and with the Dawn of War computer game being my introduction to the WH40k universe, I decided to make my first tabletop army Blood Ravens, in a nod to what brought me here. 

I'm only going to post in-progress stuff here, as my finished models are already posted in another section. 

This is the first army I've ever painted, so it's been slow going, really. I've been painting alongside a good friend of mine while he works on his stuff, and watching him as I go to pick up a few tricks. 

Being that the entire army is red, all models were originally primed in white primer, and then spray painted red. On a number of the models, i went a bit heavy on the primer, as can be noticed in some photos. 

I will post more as each of the models gets finished/progresses, or as I add new models to the army!

Close to being finished Terminator Assault Squad:










Half-finished Honor Guard, I used the Command Squad pack, and a Dark Angels Sprue pack for the nifty little bits. 










Vanguard Veterans, some of them were made with spare Black Templars and Dark Angels Bits to give them a more unique look, and all of them except the Sgt are beakies... just because they look cool!










Sternguard Squad- My first sternguard squad, all converted from Assault on Black Reach marines, mainly because i liked the helmets. For some of them, it took a lot of filing off of arms, and green stuff repairs to get them looking right. Half of the chest of the far right model is green stuff, as i had to remove the arm from the side of the body. The Sgt's power sword is custom-made from a combat blade, with the hilt and such of a chainsword. (mainly because I ran out of power weapons and had to get creative.)










Librarians! 
I went a little crazy with some bits, and managed to make a total of 11 librarians... dunno what i'm gonna do with them, but I made em! going to give the less robed ones more detail and make them epistolaries, i think. 










Chief Librarian- I'm working on this guy mainly as a challenge to myself, just to see what I can accomplish with Green Stuff and modding in general. It's been pretty hard so far, but I think it is turning out well for a first attempt. 

The backpack is from the Space Marine Commander kit, and the raised aquila psychic hood is actually the top to a flag banner that i cut sections off of to make the head fit in. In the lower pictures where the staff can be seen, It is actually made out of the Terminator Captain flagpole shaft and topper. It may get modded even more, as it still looks kind of bland imo. 

Green Stuff Work on body:









Front









Rear









Land Raider- This one's almost finished, it needs some wear and tear, and battle damage, I think. Any suggestions?












And as you can see.... I Still have a looong ways to go before this army's done painting.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like your army is progressing very nicely. Keep up the good work.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Youve dones some nice work here! The Terminators I like really. Its nice to see some Blood Ravens here (never seen such an army before). My only concern is that the red is too light on several minis, such as the command squad. Make it a bit dark. Red scab I think is a exelente color to use.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work! My only problems are that as forkmaster said, the red is too bright, and also if you lookon the game, it is more bone/beige colour rather than white.

Keep it up!


----------



## TheGamer2kx (Apr 20, 2011)

Incidentally, the Command squad did turn out a bit brighter than the rest. I have NO idea why. by the end the bright red and white will be tuned in more appropriately, those are quite literally just primed and base coated right now. I've been using a good wash in devlan mud for toning the redness down to appropriate colors, and for the shoulderpads, I am using a 50/50 mixture of bleached bone and skull white, with a dab of devlan mud thrown in to brown it down some. I'll post more pictures of the command squad soon, as I plan on working on them some today. 

Additionally, I use spraypaint to prime and basecoat my SM's because I have around 7200 points I have to paint through (It's addictive! I just can't stop collecting!), and if i did it all by hand i'd be an old man before i finished. =D


----------

